# Remove Tar without Removing Sealant/Wax



## mitchy101 (Oct 11, 2014)

After plenty of googling and forum research I cannot seem to find a ********** answer or a solution.

I have a White BMW and a White Touareg. Both have been fully treated with the following products in the following order.


Clayed
Removed wax with CG New Car Solvent
Glazed with EZ Glaze
Sealed with Jetseal 109
Waxed with AG HD Wax (recommendations welcome)
Maintenence wash with CG Mr Pink.

However the Touareg gets a lot of miles on it and the bottom half of the car gets covered in tar spots after a week or driving.

As you can imagine this can get frustrating and normal washing doesn't remove these. However I'm assuming that tar remover will remove any wax / sealant.

What are your recommendations for this problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wullie_84 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure regarding your query, but G-Techniq W7 - Tar and Glue Remover is pH neutral and fully coating compatible. This might be different for waxes/sealants, but hopefully someone else might be able to shed further light on this.

There was also a delay on releasing this product because of an issue with the packaging, but I understand it should be out soon.


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Nice pristine looking cars you have there. Must be annoying to have the black spots. I would refer to Gyeon in this case. Their TAR product is very sophisticated and gentle, but it dissolves tar very well. It is designed to be at least coating safe, so best send Gyeon Jeremy a PM to be sure.

Don't be put off by stories about the colour staining your white plastics. If you buy a new bottle from any good retailer, you will be fine.

Regards and please update if you have a reply from Jeremy,
Tonie


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Wullie_84 said:


> I'm not 100% sure regarding your query, but G-Techniq W7 - Tar and Glue Remover is pH neutral and fully coating compatible. This might be different for waxes/sealants, but hopefully someone else might be able to shed further light on this.
> 
> There was also a delay on releasing this product because of an issue with the packaging, but I understand it should be out soon.


If it is pH neutral, I would hate to tell you that it is probably rubbish with tar. Every single effective tar remover out there is solvent based, so it does not have a pH. Some suppliers still claim that their products are pH neutral, but this just shows they know nothing about chemistry. So either G-tech have come up with something very very special or someone has failed in keeping their marketing accurate.

As far as the question is concerned, there is no answer. Tar is not actually so different from what makes up many waxes and sealants. If you are very effective on tar, you will be very aggressive on a wax/sealant. Likewise, if you are safe on your wax sealant, you won't be wild effective on tar. Catch 22.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It really depends on how well he tar has bonded to the paint. On a well protected car washed weekly I would see a lot of the minor spots wash off. Those that didn't required a spot attack approach. Lightly must a MF with your chosen tar removing product and gently touch to tar spot. If your wax and sealant is still there the tar should come off relatively easy

But I would point out that although the tar remover may not remove your wax or sealant, it certainly isn't going to help it it in any way, so best to expect a premature failure of some degree as it will struggle to hit its durability. Might be best to follow up these areas with a product that is quick and easy to use to add durability, something like C2 or reload for example.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If you need to use tar remover then treat the sections cleared with whatever wax or sealant you wish but something designed to remove tar is going to be detrimental to whatever wax or sealant etc you have on.


----------



## QuattroNor (Oct 29, 2013)

Here in Norway we have this problem all thru the winter. The product most of us use, and have been using a long time, is the Swedish "Prick Bort" (translates to "spot away")  from Mac124. This is prooved to be both very effective and gentle to lsp. No problem to use it on wax, sealant or coating.
If you could get your hands on this I think you would be very pleased. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

You could dissolve it with FK 1000p or any solvent-heavy wax, though you will 
have to be patient, because you'll need to concentrate on each tar spot 
individually. Ensuring the surface is clean and salt-free, melt the wax with your 
fingers in the tin and gently massage by hand over the spots, then wipe away. 
Buff-off in one go after several minutes.

Using chemicals is probably very risky. Marketing hype can be misleading!

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> You could dissolve it with FK 1000p or any solvent-heavy wax, though you will
> have to be patient, because you'll need to concentrate on each tar spot
> individually. Ensuring the surface is clean and salt-free, melt the wax with your
> fingers in the tin and gently massage by hand over the spots, then wipe away.
> ...


I'm glad someone else has mentioned the potential issues with using solvent heavy waxes like Steve mentions above. The solvents do have the ability to strip elements that it is placed over. I've said this about using the likes of colli and fk wax hybrids over other waxes, glazes etc as if it will go some way to removing tar spots it's likely to lift any base products. This then affecting the bond and overal performance of the wax


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

One word - TARDIS 

Nothing else even comes close. Pretty much anything that removes tar is going to remove wax/sealant anyway so you may as well just use Tardis


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

adjones said:


> If it is pH neutral, I would hate to tell you that it is probably rubbish with tar. Every single effective tar remover out there is solvent based, so it does not have a pH. Some suppliers still claim that their products are pH neutral, but this just shows they know nothing about chemistry. So either G-tech have come up with something very very special or someone has failed in keeping their marketing accurate.
> 
> As far as the question is concerned, there is no answer. Tar is not actually so different from what makes up many waxes and sealants. If you are very effective on tar, you will be very aggressive on a wax/sealant. Likewise, if you are safe on your wax sealant, you won't be wild effective on tar. Catch 22.


Gtechniq don't claim its PH neutral they claim that its compatible with their coatings

Nothing more, just a bit of Chinese whispers there

"W7 Tar and Glue Remover is a full strength solvent based tar and glue remover that is compatible with Gtechniq's ultra- durable coatings EXO, C1, Platinum and Crystal Serum.

Even though these coatings have a very strong anti-adhesion function, tar spots are an inevitable part of every-day driving. Remove with W7 to ensure you coatings and paint finish stay in perfect condition."


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

a quick polish with SRP then wax with collinite 845/476 will sort that out matey:thumb: What the srp misses the collinite will catch the collinite will really help keep the tar at bay and help stop it sticking so badly, or slow it down at least:thumb:


----------



## Wullie_84 (Dec 27, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Gtechniq don't claim its PH neutral they claim that its compatible with their coatings
> 
> Nothing more, just a bit of Chinese whispers there
> 
> ...


It states on this thread it is pH neutral. Post #1. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=350373


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

doesn't on the website though


----------

